# Squeaky shoes - good shoes, or just fun?



## karin95 (Jun 30, 2006)

How do the Squeaky shoes compare to more expensive ones like Pedipeds, Pedoodles, Preschoolians, etc.?

I'm looking for something protective and flexible for my son who's about to start walking. We want something just for outdoors. He's in Bobux now, and those are fine for some outdoors walking, but not gravel and stuff.

How do the soles compare? Are the squeaky shoes good, or just fun and cute (and cheap!)?


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm not familiar with these shoes. Do they actually squeak. If so I would think they'd get annoying really fast. Plus, kids are so overstimulated by all the noisy toys so many of them have. It's not good for them, so, if they squeak, I'd stay away from them for that reason as well.

If they don't squeak, and it's just a name, I don't have any info to share.


----------



## vickin (Aug 1, 2005)

We purchased the squeaky shoes for our ds when he was about 16 mos old. He was a late walker at 15 mos, and we thought these would be a fun way to get him moving! Well, they are fun, but quite annoying. They did get him jumping around a bit, but I didn't let him wear them long because they are LOUD! I've only let him wear about 3 times in the last 4 months and only for a few months. Overall, I wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## karin95 (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh, I definitely should have mentioned that I would be disabling the squeaking feature. I've read that you can take out the squeaker, or place tape over the hole so it doesn't squeak. That's what I'd be doing. I agree that the noise would be overwhelming for the kiddo and me!

So what about the sole? Are the shoes any good?


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't think the morons who invented these had any kids. I think it was a cruel joke.


----------



## ryleigh'smama (Aug 10, 2005)

We got a pair for dd....they are hilarious....at the park. At home, not so funny. Very annoying, not all that flexible.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

We have a pair, I don't think they are as sturdy as See Kai Run but they seem similar to Pedoodles. I have to say that I love them, but only for one reason. The squeaking would drive me insane normally but I reserve this shoes for when we are playing out front in the yard that way I can "track" DD2's movement.















Also great at the park while chasing around multiple DC.


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

Pipsqueakers? They are very very flexible, easy on and off and when the squeak starts to drive you nuts, just poke it with a penknife until you've "shut it off" so to speak. I liked the squeak as a direction finder for when lil ones run off... but eventually I had to destroy the squeakers. I still buy the shoes because they are the most affordable flexible shoe I can find.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I bought a pair of squeaky shoes at a store for 1/2 off ($15) but I bought them last year. They are super flexible and leather. They are great quality and definitely compare to all the shoes you listed, better than pedoodles. You can take out the squeaky component or cover it with tape. I'm actually not going to be needing them and I was going to put them on ebay. PM if you want them.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peony* 
We have a pair, I don't think they are as sturdy as See Kai Run but they seem similar to Pedoodles. I have to say that I love them, but only for one reason. The squeaking would drive me insane normally but I reserve this shoes for when we are playing out front in the yard that way I can "track" DD2's movement.














Also great at the park while chasing around multiple DC.

It seems to me that this is the purpose of the squeaker and I think it's a great feature.

The shoes themselves don't seem to be quite as fantastic as See Kai Run (my absolute fave of all time) but they aren't bad. If you are concerned about resale value (we consign a lot of our clothes/shoes) or you want to be sure they last 2+ kids (and actually look decent), they might not be the best choice. But overall, I think they are fine shoes. Very lightweight & flexible.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I think they are great! They are hilarious and help me to know where DS is in the house, at the park, etc. However, the quality of them is awful. The first pair had a seam that frayed after 3 days! The 2nd pair started to have 2 spots that frayed within a month of buying them (we took the first back to the store to get a replacement). The novelty of them is fun, but if you're looking for quality, go elsewhere.


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

We just got some for my 3 yo DS because he is a tip-toe walker and they are helping to remind him to walk using his heels. This was recommended by our physical therapist as well, so I just wanted everyone to know there are some good reasons for using those annoying shoes. We get some dirty looks in public sometimes, but they are definitely helping my son. We got them from Wee Squeak, and they are definitely flexible, but I have yet to see how they'll hold up over time.


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karin95* 
Oh, I definitely should have mentioned that I would be disabling the squeaking feature. I've read that you can take out the squeaker, or place tape over the hole so it doesn't squeak. That's what I'd be doing. I agree that the noise would be overwhelming for the kiddo and me!

So what about the sole? Are the shoes any good?

We have a pair of sandels and a pair of leather ones. We haven't used them yet (too big) but the soles are very flexible. Good price for flexible sole shoes. We will take the squeaker out as well. We want to annoy our baby sitters first and send him over in them.







I'll take the squeakers out before I leave her house, but want to have a bit of fun with her!


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

My DD lives in a pair of Uniquely Squeaky shoes. I pulled out the squeaker on day 1. I am able to fold them in fourths in my hand with very little effort. They are very flexible. However, I feel like they offer WAY more protection than the leather soles of say Robeez. She can walk around outside without me worrying. I bought the pair she's wearing in December, she wears them every day (and most of the day because she adores her shoes and insists on wearing them) and they still look adorable. The toe is a bit scuffed up, but they're dark brown, so it doesn't show too bad. I get compliments on how cute they are all the time. I bought her a pair of Uniquely Squeaky sandals for the summer. I plan to buy her another pair whenever she out grows these. I adore them.

I have never handled See Kai Run, Pedipeds, Pedoodles, or Preschoolians, so I can't really compare them. However, these I was able to walk into a store, handle, try on DD, and they were only $20.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

I think ours were Pipsqueakers, but it has been a while so I don't remember for sure. I only vaguely remember them. I disabled the squeak because it freaked ds out. However, it never fully disabled on the right side and there was a very slight squeak that came from it. I do remember some quality issues. I think it had to do with where the soles attached to the rest of the shoe. I'm sorry I don't remember with more clarity.


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

i've used Wee Squeaks and I like 'em. The sneakers are not as flexible, i'd only use those for bigger kids. The sandles and leather shoes are pretty flexible. The squeakers are also removable.

It is nice to keep track of them, the squeaks are like bells on cats.


----------

